# Swissvax mix up, embarrassing??



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Interesting thread I came across...

http://forums.m3cutters.co.uk/showthread.php?t=132392


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Haha. That's a pretty big mistake. I think someone will be looking for a new job soon. 

Not unsurprising though in this industry.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Ouch lol


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Not sure how they'd send that out or if it's relabelled they wouldn't even buy it in like that from Switzerland ...

Nice to see other wrong info being thrown about in that thread too though


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

most of there leather products are probably made by them 
http://www.colourlockleathercare.co.nz/product/leather-shield-protector-200ml/

Read down the list Leather Shield Protector and cleaner are recommended by SwissVax

Swissvax are predominately a wax manufacture so no surprise they use other companies for some of there products


----------



## difficultrogue (Apr 18, 2008)

I feel sorry for the fella who got conned! but loads of brands on here are just rebottled product!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Seen it earlier. Swissvax's excuse is just embarrassing. 

Caught red handed and there is no argument or grey areas this time.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Kerr said:


> Seen it earlier. Swissvax's excuse is just embarrassing.
> 
> Caught red handed and there is argument or grey areas this time.


I wouldn't say its embarrassing, just people making a mountain out of a mole hill. I mean, its not like the fella bought an Aston and then found Ford logos under stuff :lol:

And it seems like the standard cover our back side response, so if it gets taken further they can get out of it.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

I have to agree with Kerr, that is pretty embarrassing! Pretty disappointed if the leather cleaner is also ColourLock as I just bought some @ Waxstock :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Alex L said:


> I wouldn't say its embarrassing, just people making a mountain out of a mole hill. I mean, its not like the fella bought an Aston and then found Ford logos under stuff :lol:
> 
> And it seems like the standard cover our back side response, so if it gets taken further they can get out of it.


What mountain are you talking about?

I would say it was highly embarrassing. What credibility do you have if you are a proven liar? Reputation is everything to companies.

The guy is upset as he's been sold a product for vastly over its real value, and it didn't even have the right brand name on it. He's not even got the placebo effect to enjoy.

I don't think anyone has made a mountain out of it. The guy has a valid complaint, and Swissvax supplying a tin prior to rebranding is embarrassing. They've shown themselves up badly for that and their excuse.

Swissvax are still pretending they make their own product clearly unaware of that thread, and the cast iron evidence.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

The best thing about this is that I now know that I can buy a decent leather cleaner (Swiissvax) in NZ :lol:


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Swizzvax lol

Sutty


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

10, 20, 30% markup is OK, all companies are there to make money but 140% and he didn't even get a Swissvax label? That's very bad IMO.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

ColourLock are going to wonder why they have had a massive spike in direct sales...


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Whats to say it wasn't a disgruntled employee? When I was young I did several things that could have lost a company a lot more sales because I fell out with the boss.

Sadly we'll never know the full truth as no-one was at SW when what happened happened. 

Fair enough the guy feels aggrieved because he found out who much something actually cost, but just vote with his wallet. Take the refund and buy the other stuff.

The reason I think people here are blowing the price hike thing out of proportion, is the fact most people on here happily pay over the odds for half of the companies in the Manufacturers section. Most of the Coatings in there come from 2 companies and have a nice mark up and then there's probably the biggest company in there that gets everything made in and cranks up the price. But everyone happily pays because the tubs/bottles look cool.

And then lets not forget SW do have previous for this type of thing, anyone remember when Crystal Rock came out in a flash Swarofski container and cost like 1k? when you could buy the container for like 200gbp? 

Sadly that's life, my work pays $60 for a Corian glue gun, but if we buy an Amorini one its $30. Take the Amorini label off and it has Corian underneath. Its been a while since we've bought a gun from Corian :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

What cast iron evidence is there?

They've sent the incorrect product as far as they're concerned

Where does it say that that's got a Swissvax label waiting to go on?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Alex L said:


> Whats to say it wasn't a disgruntled employee? When I was young I did several things that could have lost a company a lot more sales because I fell out with the boss.
> 
> Sadly we'll never know the full truth as no-one was at SW when what happened happened.
> 
> ...


Do you still think Santa is real? :lol:

The evidence is stonewall.

The guy is going for a refund.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

It certainly makes you think about buying some expensive branded stuff though? 
What ever the problem was it creates a bad taste and no doubt will put potential customers off


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Kerr said:


> Do you still think Santa is real? :lol:


And yes Kerr, he is.... 
Who the hell delivers the presents?????


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Pittsy said:


> And yes Kerr, he is....
> Who the hell delivers the presents?????


Just check the labels first :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kimo said:


> What cast iron evidence is there?
> 
> They've sent the incorrect product as far as they're concerned
> 
> Where does it say that that's got a Swissvax label waiting to go on?


Read the thread.

Same cans, exact same colour codes and colour pallette, also set out the exact same way.

The other company apparently names Swissvax as a partner.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Read the thread.
> 
> Same cans, exact same colour codes and colour pallette, also set out the exact same way.
> 
> The other company apparently names Swissvax as a partner.


Yeah looks the same, but in their eyes there's no proof it's the same, just looks the same is what they'll say

Rebranding happens, we all know it but I honestly can't see how anyone would send that out like that as surely it'll be labelled up in Switzerland before being shipped to us in the uk


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Kimo said:


> Yeah looks the same, but in their eyes there's no proof it's the same, just looks the same is what they'll say
> 
> Rebranding happens, we all know it but I honestly can't see how anyone would send that out like that as surely it'll be labelled up in Switzerland before being shipped to us in the uk


Maybe there are truths to both sides.

It is a test can they use in the shop. Because why would they relabel it (at a cost to Swissvax) when they are just using it in-house?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Puntoboy said:


> Maybe there are truths to both sides.
> 
> It is a test can they use in the shop. Because why would they relabel it (at a cost to Swissvax) when they are just using it in-house?


I know

Just saying even if it's the same there's no 'proof'

As far as sv are concerned they've sent out the wrong product/brand


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kimo said:


> I know
> 
> Just saying even if it's the same there's no 'proof'
> 
> As far as sv are concerned they've sent out the wrong product/brand


Come on!

I hope you never get picked for jury duty.

The chances of winning the national lottery is 14 million to one. That's picking just 6 numbers from 49.

Are you telling me Swissvax just happened to pick all the same colours, all the same colour codes and selected all the same colours laid out in the palette the same way on top of having the same cans?

I'm not sure what the maths are off the top of my head, but I'd guess the chances of that being an innocent mistake is infinity to one.

It's an impossible coincidence.


----------



## Mark Evison (Aug 16, 2011)

Rebranding happens all the time. Have you ever looked at John West salmon for instance then looked at the shops own brand salmon? You will notice the same Canada stamp on both tins. But the john west one is more than a quid more to buy. Most of the time the cheaper stuff is just as good as the expensive stuff but you can charge more for the expensive stuff because you pay for the name. Vw golf or skoda octavia? Looks different but it's same running gear underneath. Skoda being cheaper because vw has better street cred. Most own shop branded food is made buy top branded companies. Tyrrels crisps is another one same as TI coop crisps. Even says on the pack made my Tyrrels but there's a quid difference.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Walks like a chicken, talks like a chicken, smells like a chicken. It's a chicken.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

It's OK, it is hand made in Switzerland...


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Come on!
> 
> I hope you never get picked for jury duty.
> 
> ...


I'm not being stupid, I'm looking at it from their point of view

There's no stone cold evidence that it's 100% the same, just lots of familiar and coincidental thing


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Mark Evison said:


> Rebranding happens all the time. Have you ever looked at John West salmon for instance then looked at the shops own brand salmon? You will notice the same Canada stamp on both tins. But the john west one is more than a quid more to buy. Most of the time the cheaper stuff is just as good as the expensive stuff but you can charge more for the expensive stuff because you pay for the name. Vw golf or skoda octavia? Looks different but it's same running gear underneath. Skoda being cheaper because vw has better street cred. Most own shop branded food is made buy top branded companies. Tyrrels crisps is another one same as TI coop crisps. Even says on the pack made my Tyrrels but there's a quid difference.


Rebranding isn't the issue here and £1 isn't very much.


----------



## Mark Evison (Aug 16, 2011)

My point being that the colour works company make this on behalf of swissvax and they rebranding it. It's what most do. They just don't get caught out like this misshap. The guy can't take them to the cleaners either now as he has already posted that thread and damaged there reputation. Won't be surprised if he gets a court summons now of swissvax.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kimo said:


> I'm not being stupid, I'm looking at it from their point of view
> 
> There's no stone cold evidence that it's 100% the same, just lots of familiar and coincidental thing


I'm honestly lost for words.

It's still early. Have a coffee and wake up a bit.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Mark Evison said:


> My point being that the colour works company make this on behalf of swissvax and they rebranding it. It's what most do. They just don't get caught out like this misshap. The guy can't take them to the cleaners either now as he has already posted that thread and damaged there reputation. Won't be surprised if he gets a court summons now of swissvax.


What? Really? Because he posted a true story about something he was sent?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kerr said:


> I'm honestly lost for words.
> 
> It's still early. Have a coffee and wake up a bit.


I can clearly see what you're saying but that's not evidence

It's just coincidental in the laws eyes ...


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I love how easy it is to wind Kerr up hehehe


----------



## Mark Evison (Aug 16, 2011)

Puntoboy said:


> What? Really? Because he posted a true story about something he was sent?


I've seen other threads very much like this one pop up and then dissappear a few days later because the company has gone to court and had the forums remove threads like these. I run my own forum and had requests like this.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Kimo said:


> I can clearly see what you're saying but that's not evidence
> 
> It's just coincidental in the laws eyes ...


Exactly, as unfortunate it is for both parties theres not really much the guy can do other than name and shame.
I just dont understand why people seem to be so worked up about it, when they know half the companys on here do exactly the same.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Alex L said:


> Exactly, as unfortunate it is for both parties theres not really much the guy can do other than name and shame.
> I just dont understand why people seem to be so worked up about it, when they know half the companys on here do exactly the same.


Especially in the coating market :lol:

Made an amazing discovery the other day, you won't believe this ....

I went to euro car parts and bought a Bosch part which is the exact same as the one in a genuine box from the dealership for treble the price, you wouldn't believe that would you


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kimo said:


> I can clearly see what you're saying but that's not evidence
> 
> It's just coincidental in the laws eyes ...


LOL. Seriously Kimo, the chances of that being a coincidence are so close to zero it's not even worth debating.

They couldn't possibly just pick all the exact same colours and shades. That would be impossible.

Then after picking the same colours, they've picked all the same codes to identify the colors. That would be impossible.

They've then displayed them on a chart and picked the colours in the same order and in the exact same size boxes and positions on their palette.

The same can size and same product could be a coincidence.

The other factors on there own are impossible. All of them added together make it unquestionable.

What is evidence? When crimes go to court do they require a super high resolution video to be sure?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Think I need a bigger net, anyone give me a hand?


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Alex L said:


> I mean, its not like the fella bought an Aston and then found Ford logos under stuff


You would be surprised how many parts are shared between different makes. Having worked in the manufacturing side of the motor industry for the last 6 years I have seen it first hand


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh dear, i bet this was the mistake of the manufacturer. I bet both are made and labelled on the same production line and they accidentally put one of the ColourLock branded bottles in the Swisvax shipment and sent it to them. In the box i bet you can only see the white top of the bottle cap and when it was picked by Swisvax they didn't spot the ColourLock label.

If this is the case it is highly embarrasing for Swisvax, having their product shown to be the same as a much cheaper product.

At least we know where we can get the same quality products cheaper!!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

J306TD said:


> You would be surprised how many parts are shared between different makes. Having worked in the manufacturing side of the motor industry for the last 6 years I have seen it first hand


Yep. Still got FoMoCo and Volvo logos on some parts of my Jag even though Ford sold them years ago.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Kerr said:


> LOL. Seriously Kimo, the chances of that being a coincidence are so close to zero it's not even worth debating.
> 
> They couldn't possibly just pick all the exact same colours and shades. That would be impossible.
> 
> ...


but they were correct, it wasn't a Swissvax product. It was the other that got sent by mistake. If it was a Swissvax product it would be labelled as such. Just because someone else made it makes no difference. Whats the price difference between Desire and Desirable or Art De Sicko and Crystal Serum?



J306TD said:


> You would be surprised how many parts are shared between different makes. Having worked in the manufacturing side of the motor industry for the last 6 years I have seen it first hand


Exactly my point and I'm sure a Vantage is more than 140% more than a Focus.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Alex L said:


> but they were correct, it wasn't a Swissvax product. It was the other that got sent by mistake. If it was a Swissvax product it would be labelled as such. Just because someone else made it makes no difference. Whats the price difference between Desire and Desirable or Art De Sicko and Crystal Serum?
> 
> Exactly my point and I'm sure a Vantage is more than 140% more than a Focus.


You need to read the thread properly. You aren't understanding what has happened.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> 10, 20, 30% markup is OK, all companies are there to make money but 140% and he didn't even get a Swissvax label? That's very bad IMO.


Nobody makes a business out of 10-30% mark ups on sub £20 products...unless you class part time / retired people who sell on ebay.



Kimo said:


> What cast iron evidence is there?
> 
> They've sent the incorrect product as far as they're concerned
> 
> Where does it say that that's got a Swissvax label waiting to go on?


It's pretty clear they are exceptionally similar....although it could have 'twice, three times...or 10 times the active ingredient or have some other expensive chemical added to the mix which helps reduce staining on seatbelts or plastic, makes the colour go on more even / improve longevity etc etc.

But even if it's 100% the same I still dont see the problem, he bought a product he was happy with as he had a good experience with Swissvax before and trusted them that it would be good at it had their label (or should have :lol, some unknown company selling <£20 product would never got a look in.

It happens every day. Tesco et al. don't have shortbread/lasagne/breakfast cereal factories, or have 'taste the difference' orchards. The famous local shortbread manufacturer has their own brand as well as supplying Lidl, British Airways, Harrods and many in between. All made on the same line, with the same raw ingredients, just a different wrapper at the end and very different price points.

It happens in all walks of life, and why marketing is so important to build a brand.

I bought some Dr Leather kit last year, it's not cheap but I trust the specific retailer that sells it, they will have tested it, if it's on their website I know it will be good!

There are cheaper options. It's possibly a re-branded product (I have no idea, that's not an accusation!) but it's worth it to me, I would in the slightest be concerned if I found Lidl sell it for £2 on special.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Kerr said:


> You need to read the thread properly. You aren't understanding what has happened.


I think I'm not being as clear with my point as I need to here, but Bero has conveyed what I mean quite well.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Kimo said:


> Especially in the coating market :lol:
> 
> Made an amazing discovery the other day, you won't believe this ....
> 
> I went to euro car parts and bought a Bosch part which is the exact same as the one in a genuine box from the dealership for treble the price, you wouldn't believe that would you


Dealers always do this, there is no such thing as 'genuine' parts as no car maker makes their own parts they are made by third party companies such as bosch. More fool those paying the ridiculous prices charged by dealers in terms of parts and labour tbh..


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I used to work on a pork pie production line, and we stopped wrapping the pies in Tesco cellophane and the next, identical pie, had an M&S label on it. Price hike 15p (this was the mid-80's, so the price was something like 95p and £1.10).

Colourlock make the products for Sw btw. I know. I used to sell the stuff. Even if I didnt, its utterly obvious isnt it ??


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

RaceGlazer said:


> I used to work on a pork pie production line, and we stopped wrapping the pies in Tesco cellophane and the next, identical pie, had an M&S label on it. Price hike 15p (this was the mid-80's, so the price was something like 95p and £1.10).
> 
> Colourlock make the products for Sw btw. I know. I used to sell the stuff. Even if I didnt, its utterly obvious isnt it ??


Very professional ...


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

RaceGlazer said:


> I used to work on a pork pie production line, and we stopped wrapping the pies in Tesco cellophane and the next, identical pie, had an M&S label on it. Price hike 15p (this was the mid-80's, so the price was something like 95p and £1.10).
> 
> Colourlock make the products for Sw btw. I know. I used to sell the stuff. Even if I didnt, its utterly obvious isnt it ??


I used to work in a PC repair shop and we sold standard USB cables for £10 when they cost us 20p. Completely ridiculous. Glad I didn't work in sales.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

-Kev- said:


> Dealers always do this, there is no such thing as 'genuine' parts as no car maker makes their own parts they are made by third party companies such as bosch. More fool those paying the ridiculous prices charged by dealers in terms of parts and labour tbh..


I know they do

Was being sarcastic and showing just how rebranding happens in every day life


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I have just had a look on the website - 
even look at there page you can see exactly the tin is the same as SV Sell!

https://www.colourlock.com/tip/car-leather/cleaning-and-care.html

i know where ill be going for my leather cleaning items now (Other than AF) lol


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Alfieharley1 said:


> I have just had a look on the website -
> even look at there page you can see exactly the tin is the same as SV Sell!
> 
> https://www.colourlock.com/tip/car-leather/cleaning-and-care.html
> ...


I wonder where they buy theres in from at a reduced price?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Alex L said:


> but they were correct, it wasn't a Swissvax product. It was the other that got sent by mistake. If it was a Swissvax product it would be labelled as such. Just because someone else made it makes no difference. _Whats the price difference between Desire and Desirable or Art De Sicko and Crystal Serum?_


What is point of this? Sicko and Crystal serum doesn't have anything to do with others.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Alex is giving that as an example, i suspect he knows they are different products


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

sm81 said:


> What is point of this? Sicko and Crystal serum doesn't have anything to do with others.


Them two dint but others may :lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Lets not decend into pointless bickering please


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Kimo said:


> Very professional ...


The pie secret ?


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

come on Kimo get a grip had this happened to you I'd bet a weeks wages you would have made it known on here and Instagram.

End of the day im sure Swissvax will be annoyed that this has happened due to incompetence. But they wont loose and sleep or custom over it..


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

nichol4s said:


> come on Kimo get a grip had this happened to you I'd bet a weeks wages you would have made it known on here and Instagram.
> 
> End of the day im sure Swissvax will be annoyed that this has happened due to incompetence. But they wont loose and sleep or custom over it..


You know I don't like to bad mouth brands...

And the guy who's posted it isn't even the customer do it's nothing to do with him either way

Still no actual proof that it's the same, other than the similarity of the bottle and leather colours, which is probably generic


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

This thread could get locked, it's going Pear shaped so please keep it sensible or the inevitable will happen.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> This thread could get locked, it's going Pear shaped so please keep it sensible or the inevitable will happen.


Zzzzzzzz boring it's called a discussion


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Simple logic tells me exactly what this company is up to here.

Baffled how some fail to see it?!

It's in plain sight.

It is probably owners of various other products by the said manufacturer that just don't want to accept that.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

No ones disagreeing with whats been done (Kimos just throwing hooks out and everyones biting), they're just trying to point out it happens every day with every product and on some with much bigger mark ups.

But unless you were actually there when the product was packed, no one will know the real reason this got sent out. Unless other users have had similar.



sm81 said:


> What is point of this? Sicko and Crystal serum doesn't have anything to do with others.





-Kev- said:


> Alex is giving that as an example, i suspect he knows they are different products


I was getting my products mixed up, I meant Exo lol.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Alex L said:


> No ones disagreeing with whats been done (Kimos just throwing hooks out and everyones biting), they're just trying to point out it happens every day with every product and on some with much bigger mark ups.
> 
> But unless you were actually there when the product was packed, no one will know the real reason this got sent out. Unless other users have had similar.
> 
> I was getting my products mixed up, I meant Exo lol.


Seemed to work though :lol:

It was actually a genuine mistake that the wrong item was picked and packed, I know that for a fact 

They wasn't trying to scam anyone off

Mmmmm exo


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

The guy should be thankful it wasnt Swissvax's main competitor as they wouldn't threaten legal action they would take it.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

nichol4s said:


> Zzzzzzzz boring it's called a discussion


 yes it is but if the discussion keeps straying from the original topic then it is often the case that it will be locked. If you want the thread to stay open and continue the discussion, then keep it to the original topic


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Doesn't bode well for any customers who have bought Swissvax products direct and need to contact them regarding any complaints

I know if I were to buy any Swissvax products in the future it will be from one of the trusted traders on DW & definitely NOT Swissvax direct


----------



## alpinaman (Oct 9, 2008)

Exactly,

There are brilliant waxes,polishes,cleaners etc etc out there that will do the same job if not better than the "premium" brands... I dont think swizzvax did much wrong but the mark up was cheeky and they got caught out... 

I think more and more people are coming to realise that you dont need to spend exorbitant amounts to achieve fantastic results..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nichol4s said:


> Zzzzzzzz boring it's called a discussion


Its not boring actually, its called us moderators that give up our free time to try to keep the peace on here. And it is getting petty in this thread tbh, it went beyond a 'discussion' several pages ago


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

2 small things, one, how the hell can you take a someone to court when when the guy had stated the facts. Anyone denying that SV bought this stuff in needs their head checked. 

And I take issue with the handmade in Switzerland part, not unless that leather company is based in Switzerland it's a blatant lie.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

gally said:


> 2 small things, one, how the hell can you take a someone to court when when the guy had stated the facts. Anyone denying that SV bought this stuff in needs their head checked.
> 
> And I take issue with the handmade in Switzerland part, not unless that leather company is based in Switzerland it's a blatant lie.


Totally agree with this, they can try to prosecute if they want, but they wont, IF in fact this story is true. If the gentleman has simply documented facts, there is nothing to prosecute. And they will look even more silly. I have to say though, I'm just not buying that even the most retarded of person would pack that and send it out. If you ship swissvax day in and day out, even on your worst day, you just wouldn't pack that surely? Its just TOO stupid?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> Its not boring actually, its called us moderators that give up our free time to try to keep the peace on here. And it is getting petty in this thread tbh, it went beyond a 'discussion' several pages ago


Agreed, it's no longer a discussion about Swissvax it's become a mud slinging contest.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I wouldn't mind a court appearance and see the guy's face when I ask to see the "leather cleaner" making part of their Swiss factory... Oh....


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

gally said:


> 2 small things, one, how the hell can you take a someone to court when when the guy had stated the facts. Anyone denying that SV bought this stuff in needs their head checked.
> 
> And I take issue with the handmade in Switzerland part, not unless that leather company is based in Switzerland it's a blatant lie.


A major bollock has been dropped but it is no different from any other trader that trades for a PROFIT.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Totally agree. I deal with buying day in day out. It's just part of life. Everyone wants to cut out the middle man if they can. 

I'd love to buy detailing products at source.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

gally said:


> 2 small things, one, how the hell can you take a someone to court when when the guy had stated the facts. Anyone denying that SV bought this stuff in needs their head checked.
> 
> And I take issue with the handmade in Switzerland part, not unless that leather company is based in Switzerland it's a blatant lie.


The way I read it, SW have told the guy there was a mix up (regardless of everyones thoughts this is technically whats happened) and they'll refund him. The guy has taken the stomp my feet social media approach. SW have offered him a nice kit as an apology and would like it if he did the gentlemanly thing and kept it quite, if he doesnt then they will try and protect their brand with legal action.

the only interesting thing to come out of this is the price may drop lol.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Ultra Detail said:


> A major bollock has been dropped but it is no different from any other trader that trades for a PROFIT.


Yep, god forbid some one makes some money nowadays.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

gally said:


> Totally agree. I deal with buying day in day out. It's just part of life. Everyone wants to cut out the middle man if they can.
> 
> I'd love to buy detailing products at source.


Angelwax Ltd no middle man no BS.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Ultra Detail said:


> Angelwax Ltd no middle man no BS.


Charchem, Autosmart, Autoglym, Tac Systems, Kamikaze, Orchard, Bouncers, BMD, Dodo to name a few and I think there has been a tread about it somewhere.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Alex L said:


> Charchem, Autosmart, Autoglym, Tac Systems, Kamikaze, Orchard, Bouncers, BMD, Dodo to name a few and I think there has been a tread about it somewhere.


There is at least thee in that list that DO NOT make there own products.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Don't forget Bilt-Hamber


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Ultra Detail said:


> There is at least thee in that list that DO NOT make there own products.


Hehehe


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I wonder if this was a disgruntled employee or a temp ?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Ultra Detail said:


> There is at least thee in that list that DO NOT make there own products.


It would be bad form to name them but i imagine there are alot more who dont do the whole process from start to finish tbh.... 
This aint a new thing and certainly goes on more than you would imagine because of R&D and manufacturing costs:wave:
I have seen a thread recently though where a wax manufacturer showed pics of the brewing process.. Now thats being transparent.

IMO its not something to worry about, if you like the product and the 'label' then whats the worry


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Ultra Detail said:


> There is at least thee in that list that DO NOT make there own products.


What do you class as making it thier own though??

quite a few make their own waxes but soure things like shampoos and cleaners in.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Best read I've had in ages (the original thread that is). Confirms what I've long suspected about Swissvax.

Apart from two upholstery brushes - bought via Amazon for a fraction of what Swissvax charges - I have never bought any Swissvax consumable product due to said suspicions of overpriced repackaging.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

All these "who really makes it threads" get a bit irritating at times.

Personally I like to keep my spending down and would obviously like to know who sells the same product the cheapest. 

These threads rarely help though. 

Why do so many people join the thread, keep telling us they know 100% who makes what.........................then actually refuse to say anything?

If you are going to insinuate something, just come out and say it. None of this teasing nonsense.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Alex L said:


> What do you class as making it thier own though??
> 
> quite a few make their own waxes but soure things like shampoos and cleaners in.


From start to finish, barring buying in bulk chemicals, without going way off topic, how many of the popular brands have a qualified chemist on board ? that is hands on with the products that are being sold.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kerr said:


> All these "who really makes it threads" get a bit irritating at times.
> 
> Personally I like to keep my spending down and would obviously like to know who sells the same product the cheapest.
> 
> ...


It's pretty obvious when you do your research what's what

Maybe not everyone fancies legal action being taken though ...


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

....and this is why I sold all my SwissVax kit and wont ever buy any of it again.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Kerr said:


> All these "who really makes it threads" get a bit irritating at times.
> 
> Personally I like to keep my spending down and would obviously like to know who sells the same product the cheapest.
> 
> ...


I listed some earlier in the thread :thumb:

Everyone knows TAC make most peoples coatings for example, ADS make a bit for a fair few. Only ones I'm not sure on is stuff like Ceramic Pro and Crystal serum.

Waxes I'm not so sure on as I only use Angel Wax now and I know that is straight from the source and an amazing company to deal with


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kimo said:


> It's pretty obvious when you do your research what's what
> 
> Maybe not everyone fancies legal action being taken though ...


How do you do this obvious research?

If you are right, how could they take legal action? They can't.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Actually deleted as don't want a lawsuit on me and in this day and age you never know


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

To be honest if i popped into my local VW garage and test drove a passat at say for example £20,000 and said ok ill have that money paid.
And when i pick it up and there is a skoda octavia waiting for me instead at say £15,000 i think i would be peeved off aswell even though there more or less the same car .


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Toto said:


> To be honest if i popped into my local VW garage and test drove a passat at say for example £20,000 and said ok ill have that money paid.
> And when i pick it up and there is a skoda octavia waiting for me instead at say £15,000 i think i would be peeved off aswell even though there more or less the same car .


Or you bought a Bentley and a Pheaton was in its place,.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Alex L said:


> Or you bought a Bentley and a Pheaton was in its place,.


LOL that would be gutting.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Ultra Detail said:


> LOL that would be gutting.


I dont know, ones alot rarer and servicing would be cheaper :lol:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

:


Ultra Detail said:


> There is at least thee in that list that DO NOT make there own products.


I thought a couple of them did, tbh though ive never bought or been in their sections though.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Kerr said:


> How do you do this obvious research?
> 
> If you are right, how could they take legal action? They can't.


Talk to the right people :thumb:

Surely a lawsuit would come under defamation? Its probably a like the settle out of court thing, we'll give you X amount but you're not allowed to publicly talk about it.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> ....and this is why I sold all my SwissVax kit and wont ever buy any of it again.


And you had quite a bit NIck!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Alex L said:


> Talk to the right people :thumb:
> 
> Surely a lawsuit would come under defamation? Its probably a like the settle out of court thing, we'll give you X amount but you're not allowed to publicly talk about it.


Who are the right people? On all these "'who made it threads" people who claim they know, argue against each other. Clearly one who thinks they are in the know, aren't.

Even when the evidence is rock solid, as per this thread, people still won't agree to something they don't want to believe.

They can't sue you for stating something that is correct. If the defamation is due to slanderous claims, I guess you could.

For all the claims and accusations made on this, or any other detailing forum, has anyone actually ever been sued?


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

Alex L said:


> Or you bought a Bentley and a Pheaton was in its place,.


Or you could buy Autosmart autowash car shampoo but it's really re- bottled Costco bought wash and wax .
You know who you are:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Who are the right people? On all these "'who made it threads" people who claim they know, argue against each other. Clearly one who thinks they are in the know, aren't.
> 
> Even when the evidence is rock solid, as per this thread, people still won't agree to something they don't want to believe.
> 
> ...


Tbh if you wasn't such a moaner and didn't always try start arguments with me and many other members then maybe we would be more willing to give out such information

Though if anyone thinks they'll get through life without anything at all being rebranded that they use then they need a serious reality check


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kimo said:


> Tbh if you wasn't such a moaner and didn't always try start arguments with me and many other members then maybe we would be more willing to give out such information
> 
> Though if anyone thinks they'll get through life without anything at all being rebranded that they use then they need a serious reality check


On the sauce tonight?

What are you on about? A moaner? Arguments with you? I can remember one, and it was far more you than me.

You're not just posting this information for my benefit. The questions have been asked hundreds of times, but the evidence rarely/never comes, although people keep boasting that they know better.

As I said before, if you've got the nerve to insinuate, have the balls to say.


----------



## jackzx84 (May 9, 2015)

Alex L said:


> I wouldn't say its embarrassing, just people making a mountain out of a mole hill. I mean, its not like the fella bought an Aston and then found Ford logos under stuff :lol:
> 
> And it seems like the standard cover our back side response, so if it gets taken further they can get out of it.


Did a oil and filter change on a aston martin virage v12 only to find ford bits underneath :lol: anyway bit off topic...:tumbleweed:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Kerr said:


> They can't sue you for stating something that is correct. If the defamation is due to slanderous claims, I guess you could.
> 
> For all the claims and accusations made on this, or any other detailing forum, has anyone actually ever been sued?


Trouble is no-one is brave/rich enough to find out. So you have a choice, take whats offered or wait and see.
Even if they were wrong their lawyers would tie it up until the guy either bankrupt himself or gave up.

my work is currently making the same decision about a supplier, we have the cause to take them to court but theyd just slow everything to the point it doesnt become financially viable to carry on. Even though theyre supplying a product unfit for purpose.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

off topic, closed.


----------

